# Month Long Snow Trip



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

You did miss something. The part where you invite me and pay for it. 


A month long? Thats gonna be so fucking awesome - I hate you.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I would go with Feb. Thats a pretty good list you have going. Off the top of my head I would add Fernie and Red mountain. There will be a lot of driving but you can do that on your recovery days.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

nice dude. I would reccommend flying into calgary and going from there though. Unless you absolutely must go to whistler. which is understandable. but personally I'd go to calgary and straight to interior BC. The Nelson, BC area is home to some of the sickest powder and most extreme terrain in the world. you might want to look into some backcountry lodges and cat skiing operations and heli too. 

here's a website that I have been to many times.

Powderhighway: main. 

check it out. tons of great info on there.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

roremc said:


> Off the top of my head I would add Fernie and Red mountain.


X2 + Whitewater


----------



## Snowed.In (Feb 1, 2010)

haha thanks guys.

A few guys have said Fernie is worth going to. So might have to throw that one on the list. 

Thanks for the Powder Highway Site. Its a sick site. Worth checking it out.

Is the snow that different in Jan to Feb though? I guess what i'm trying to ask is there still going to be heaps of snow in Jan rather then Feb??


----------



## Snowplank (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm based in Vancouver and gotta agree with the previous recommendations of Fernie, Red and the Powder Highway route around Nelson. All the BC resorts you mention are sick, but maybe I'm biased 

Just one thing to bear in mind about Feb vs. Jan: prices are higher during February and there are various US/Canadian holidays during that month. You'll likely find better deals in January, fewer crowds and generally better snow.

You should check out these guys when planning your trip... Powder Rangers 2010-2011 | Tailor-made ski snowboard holidays Canada | Custom ski vacations Canada


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

Have you ever tried Chateau Mont Sainte Anne in Quebec? It's a nice place too.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Quebec? Really? I have heard that Canada's eastern mountains have the same icy snow that the USA's east coast mountains do. Is that not true?


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

mountwashington is a nice little mountain, tons of snow aswell!
if you wanna take the long expensive ferry ride :/
but i been to silver star last year, and my god it was amazing best snow by far.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Not trying to thread-jack but very curious about what you and your fellow riders do for a living that allows you to take a month off in winter. Trying to get a gig like that and not too sure where to start looking.

Thx.


----------



## zacm (Nov 4, 2009)

I would drive from calgary and hit everything on the way to vancouver...hit whistler, then go down to the states and hit up stevens pass, & baker.

i would go from mid jan to mid feb...you miss both the xmas/new year hoildays and then the canada uni/college reading week the 3rd week of feb. just hope its not like last year...no snow for 2 months.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

February will be better just about anywhere.

My only suggestion is not to make reservations anywhere and instead just follow the storms, this might take you beyond the handful of places you want to hit, like you could end up down in Montana or Idaho or Wyoming or Colorado etc. If you've got a month off, there's no reason to pin yourself down to reservations, cancellation fees, etc. Just wing it, stay in whatever hotel/motel/holiday inn has rooms left, and move when the snow moves.

I'd love to do something like that one day.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

i's easy to do something like that. just drop everything and can (if you can). I'm young, single, and ready to travel. I can go anywhere and do anything. If work won't let me take time off, Ill fucking quit. I don't care. Snowboarding is life!!!


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely hit up Fernie our season has been off to a great start with around 9 feet of snow in November and its only getting better. If you decided to come down here hit me up and ill show you whats good.


----------



## Snowed.In (Feb 1, 2010)

@ --Bigtime-- - mate were all aussies. My partner and I are both Paramedics and we also might have another paramedic coming with us. One is a travel consultant and the other one works in the Mines. I guess it just comes down to your work. Being a Paramedic over here I get 9 weeks off a year. Plus I usually work 4 days then have 4 off. So I really only work half the year. I'd probably just start finding work that was easy on you taking a month off with out pay or with really good holidays. Then the next part is just saving your ass off.


----------



## Snowed.In (Feb 1, 2010)

@ David_z - Yeah Mate. What you said, is the plan. No bookings, no reservations. We really just want to follow the snow. I have done a rough trip guide. Just to give people some idea of what we would like to do. But if the snow is still falling and the runs are sweet. We'll just stay there a few extra days.  I think winging it is the way to travel. So much less stress. 

@ Shocktroop531 - Just do it mate. It will be the best thing you ever did. Just travel and follow the snow. I've got a missus and sometimes convincing her to follow the snow can suck. But I said I want a huge Canada trip before she could have a baby. So looks like it worked.  hahaha


----------



## PowderR (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, definitely do this before babies come along!


----------

